# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  مقارنة بين مشروع دستور مصر 2013 ودستور 2012

## لارين

فيما يلي، مقارنة بين المسودة النهائية لدستور 2013 ودستور 2012 الذي أقر في عهد الرئيس المعزول محمد مرسي.
يبلغ عدد مواد مشروع الدستور الجديد 247 مادة منها 42 مستحدثة و18 مادة فى باب الحقوق والحريات و45 تتحدث عن العمال والفلاحين.
الرئيس
جاءت صلاحيات الرئيس في المسودة النهائية لدستور 2013 مماثلة لتلك الصلاحيات الواردة في دستور 2012 بدرجة كبيرة حيث قصرت ولايته لفترتين كحد أقصى مدة كل منها أربع سنوات، ومنحته حق اختيار رئيس الوزراء لتشكيل الحكومة وعرض برنامجها على البرلمان.
لكن المسودة النهائية نزعت من الرئيس حقق تعيين وزير الدفاع في فترتين رئاسيتين متتاليتين لبدء تطبيق الدستور الجديد، حال إقراره في الاستفتاء الشعبي. كما أنها قلصت من سلطته في حل البرلمان إلا بموافقة الأخير وأيضا في الدعوة إلى الاستفتاءات الشعبية.

شروط الترشح للرئاسة
هناك اختلاف في شروط الترشح للرئاسة في مسودة الدستور الجديد، حيث نصت على أنه يشترط لقبول الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية أن يحصل المرشح على تزكية من عشرين عضوا على الأقل من أعضاء مجلس النواب (البرلمان) أو أن يؤيده ما لا يقل عن خمسة وعشرين ألف مواطن ممن لهم حق الانتخاب في خمس عشرة محافظة على الأقل، وبحد أدنى ألف مؤيد من كل محافظة.
أما دستور 2012، فقد نص على أنه يشترط للترشح للرئاسة حصول المرشح على تزكية من عشرين عضوا على الأقل من الأعضاء المنتخبين فى مجلسى النواب والشورى (سابقا)، أو أن يؤيده ما لا يقل عن عشرين ألف مواطن، ممن لهم حق الانتخاب، فى عشر محافظات على الأقل؛ وبحد أدنى ألف مؤيد من كل محافظة منها.

نظام شبه رئاسي
ذكر خبراء أن نظام الحكم في مسودة الدستور الجديد هو نظام شبه رئاسي يمنح صلاحيات واسعة لرئيس الوزراء في إدارة الحكومة والسلطة التنفيذية.
ونصت مسودة الدستور الجديد على مادة تمنح مجلس النواب حق اقتراح سحب الثقة من الرئيس وإجراء انتخابات مبكرة بناء على طلب مسبب وموقع من أغلبية أعضاء مجلس النواب، وموافقة ثلثي الأعضاء. وبمجرد الموافقة على اقتراح سحب الثقة، يطرح أمر سحب الثقة من رئيس الجمهورية وإجراء انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة فى استفتاء عام بدعوة من رئيس مجلس الوزراء.

أثارت مادة تسمح بمحاكمة المدنيين أمام محاكم عسكرية احتجاجات بوسط القاهرة
أما دستور 2012 فلم ينص على إمكانية سحب الثقة من الرئيس من جانب البرلمان، وهو ما يعكس السلطات الواسعة التي منحت للبرلمان في مقابل تقليص صلاحيات الرئيس في مسودة الدستور الجديد.
نصت مسودة الدستور النهائية على أن لرئيس الجمهورية إعفاء الحكومة من أداء عملها بشرط موافقة أغلبية أعضاء مجلس النواب، ولرئيس الجمهورية إجراء تعديل وزارى بعد التشاور مع رئيس الوزراء وموافقة مجلس النواب الحاضرين بما لا يقل عن 
ثلث أعضاء المجلس.
ينص دستور 2012 على أنه يحق لرئيس الجمهورية تعيين الموظفين المدنيين والعسكريين وعزلهم، وتعيين الممثلين السياسيين للدولة وإقالتهم.

المجالس النيابية
ألغي في مسودة الدستور مجلس الشورى ليكون مجلس النواب هو سلطة التشريع وإقرار السياسة العامة للدولة ويمارس سلطته الرقابية على أعمال السلطة التنفيذية.
بينما نص دستور 2012 على وجود مجلسين للنواب والشورى، ومنحت الشورى السلطات التشريعية حتى انعقاد مجلس النواب.

الجيش والقضاء العسكري
ينظر إلى دستور 2013 بأنه منح مزايا خاصة للقوات المسلحة، من بينها أن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة (الذي يتكون من قادة الأفرع الرئيسية للقوات المسلحة الذي يعينهم وزير الدفاع ورئيس الأركان بالتشاور مع رئيس الجمهورية) لابد أن تؤخذ موافقته على تعيين وزير الدفاع وذلك لمدة ثماني سنوات (مدتين رئاسيتين كاملتين ).

لم تنص مسودة الدستور بشكل واضح على كيفية عزل وزير الدفاع أو من يملك سلطة عزله وإن كان هناك من يرى أن صاحب هذا الحق هو رئيس الجمهورية باعتبار أن وزير الدفاع مثله مثل أي وزير في الحكومة.
هناك أيضا إجراءات واضحة تعطي لرئيس الجمهورية حق إعفاء الحكومة من أداء عملها بشرط موافقة أغلبية أعضاء مجلس النواب.
نصت مسودة الدستور الحالي على إمكانية محاكمة المدنيين أمام محاكم عسكرية كما كان الحال في الدساتير السابقة، لكن المادة الحالية تحدد بشكل أكثر دقة الجرائم التي يحال فيها مدنيون إلى محاكم عسكرية، وهي أربع عشرة جريمة تمثل اعتداء مباشرا على منشآت القوات المسلحة أو معسكراتها أو أفرادها.

نص دستور 2012 على إمكانية محاكمة المدنيين أمام محاكم عسكرية في حالة وقوع جرائم تضر بالقوات المسلحة، دون تحديد تلك الجرائم بالضبط، وترك أمرها للقانون.
أثارت هذه المادة جدلا واسعا بين الحقوقيين وبعض الحركات الشبابية والثورية من بينها حركة 6 أبريل التي خرجت في احتجاجات تطالب بإلغائها تماما، حيث يعتبرون أنها تمثل تغلا من جانب الجيش على الحياة المدنية.
تمثيل الفلاحين والعمال

تتضمن المسودة النهائية للدستور نسبة محددة لتمثيل الفلاحين والعمال في مجلس النواب، والذين كانوا يتمتعون سابقا بنسبة تمثيل 50 في المئة في مجلسي الشعب والشورى لمدة تجاوزت ستين عاما.
لكنها نصت في المادة 242 على أن الدولة تعمل على تمثيل العمال والفلاحين تمثيلاً ملائماً فى أول مجلس للنواب يُنتخب بعد إقرار هذا الدستور، دون تحديد النسبة. وأدى إقرار تلك المادة، وإلغاء نسبة الـ 50 في المئة إلى انسحاب ممثل اتحاد العمال من اللجنة، بينما طالب ممثلو الفلاحين بإنشاء نقابة لهم.

تمثيل المرأة
للمرة الأولى تنص مسودة الدستور على منح المرأة حق التعيين في الهيئات القضائية دون تمييز، وتؤكد على أن الدولة ستعمل على اتخاذ التدابير الكفيلة بضمان تمثيل المرأة تمثيلاً مناسبا فى المجالس النيابية على النحو الذى يحدده القانون.
لم ينص دستور 2012 على أي مادة تتحدث عن تمثيل للمرأة في البرلمان وتركت أمر مشاركتها من خلال ترشحها في الانتخابات البرلمانية على قوائم الأحزاب أو كأفراد في الانتخابات البرلمانية.

النظام الانتخابي

لم تحدد المسودة النهائية للدستور نظاما انتخابيا سواء بالقائمة أو الفردي أو بنظام مختلط بين الفردي والقائمة، وتركت ذلك للمشرع (الرئيس الحالي)، وهو ما أثار جدلا في السابق بين بعض القوى السياسية التي اعتبرت أن اللجنة من حقها وفقا للصلاحيات الممنوحة لها اختيار النظام الانتخابي الذي تراه مناسبا.

بينما نص دستور 2012 على نظام انتخابي مختلط بين القائمة والفردي بواقع الثلثين لنظام القائمة، والثلث للنظام الفردى، ويحق للأحزاب والمستقلين الترشح فى كل منهما .
لم يحدد أيضا في صياغة المسودة النهائية للدستور أي الانتخابات التي تجرى أولا، سواء البرلمانية أم الرئاسية، وتركت أمر ذلك للمشرع أيضا، وهو ما قد يفتح الباب أمام إمكانية تبني مسار مخالف لخريطة الطريق التي وضعها الجيش بعد عزل الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي والتي نصت على ضرورة إجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية أولا تليها الرئاسية.

مواد الهوية
نصت مسودة الدستور النهائية على أن الشريعة الإسلامية هي المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع والمرجع فى تفسيرها هو ما تضمنته مجموع أحكام المحكمة الدستورية فى هذا الشأن، والغيت المادة المفسرة لمبادئ الشريعة وهي المادة 219.
لكن مسودة الدستور حظرت قيام أحزاب على أساس ديني وهو ما لم يكن قائما في دستور 2012، وإن كان بعض الخبراء يرون أن هذا يتناقض مع المادة الثانية من المسودة التي تتحدث عن أن الشريعة الإسلامية هي المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع.
في حين نص دستور 2012 على أن الشريعة الإسلامية هي المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع، وتضمن المادة 219 المفسرة لكلمة مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية، وتقول إن المبادئ تشمل أدلتها الكلية وقواعدها الأصولية والفقهية ومصادرها المعتبرة فى مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة.

وكانت المادة الجديدة مثار جدل في بادئ الأمر بين ممثلي حزب النور السلفي في لجنة الخمسين المنوطة بإعداد مشروع الدستور، لكن في النهاية تم التواصل إلى التوافق بشأنها من خلال الموافقة على أن تكون المرجعية في تفسير مبادئ الشريعة هي أحكام المحكمة الدستورية العليا، وهو ما قبل به حزب النور.

مواد مستحدثة
تضمنت المسودة النهائية للدستور 42 مادة مستحدثة أبرزها مادة حول التعذيب تؤكد على أن التعذيب جريمة لا تسقط بالتقادم وأخرى تتحدث عن حظر التهجير القسرى التعسفى للمواطنين بجميع صوره وأشكاله، ومخالفة ذلك جريمة لا تسقط بالتقادم.
واستحدثت مادة تؤكد تلتزم الدولة بالحقوق والحريات الواردة في الاتفاقيات والعهود والمواثيق الدولية لحقوق الإنسان والتى تصدق عليها مصر.
تضمنت المسودة مادة مستحدثة أخرى تنص على التزام الدولة بحماية قناة السويس والحفاظ عليها بصفتها ممرا مائيا دوليا مملوكا لها، كما تلتزم بالتنمية المستدامة لقطاع القناة باعتباره مركزا اقتصاديا عالميا متميزا تحت إشراف الدولة.
وإحدى المواد المستحدثة أيضا نصت على التزام الدولة بوضع خطة قومية شاملة لمواجهة مشكلة العشوائيات تشمل توفير البنية الاساسية والمرافق وتحسين نوعية الحياة والصحة العامة، كما تكفل توفير الموارد اللازمة للتنفيذ خلال مدة زمنية محددة.
وتضمنت المسودة مادة جديدة تلزم الدولة بتخصيص نسبة من الإنفاق الحكومي للتعليم لا تقل عن 4% من الناتج القومى الإجمالى، تتصاعد تدريجيا حتى تتفق مع المعدلات العالمية.
ونصت مادة أخرى مستحدثة على ضرورة أن يراعى فى فرض الضرائب أن تكون متعددة المصادر. وتكون الضرائب على دخول الأفراد تصاعدية متعددة الشرائح وفقا لقدراتهم التكليفية.

منقول 

 :G10:  :G10:  :G10:  :G10:  :G10:  :G10:

----------

